# Key Limes v. Peruvian Limes?



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Not to derail another thread, but the subject came up.

I have a "Key Lime" aka "Mexican Lime" in my garden, and it's great. Small, but nice and sour, with that perfect "limey" flavor.

Not sure what a Peruvian Lime is, maybe enlighten and show a picture?

Thanks @John Smith_inFL for the inspiration . . .


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

rename the thread to: what different kinds of limes are in your recipes ? (and why).
the Mexican Lime sounds really interesting !! I've never heard it called a/k/a Key Lime.
I had a really nice "authentic" Key Lime tree on my property that was awesome.
then - the Citrus Canker killed it.
hopefully, I can get a couple next trip down to The Keys (if I can remember it).

*Edit:* I just looked on my *Tropical Fruit.com forum* and they call the Key Lime and Mexican Lime the same. so, I guess there is not much difference to choose one over the other.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Not to derail THIS thread, but similarly we had kiwi vines for a number of years. Very vigorous growth pattern. They are different from New Zealand kiwis which are the size of lemons and fuzzy. Our kiwis were the size of large grapes and smooth. Still had the tartness, though.

We had a small mom and pop restaurant that was owned by a couple from Key West. They would bring up actual Key Limes and make the most scrumptious Key Lime Pie. You could really tell the difference in theirs and other restaurants' alleged Key Lime, which was probably Lime juice from a jar


----------

